# Hermann tortoise humidity



## BenAnsell (Feb 21, 2014)

I've heard a number of comments about Hermann tortoises needing a certain humidity, if this is true what kind of levels am I meant to be aiming for? Also I do bath my tortoise days so he isn't dehydrated.


----------



## ascott (Feb 21, 2014)

Some folks will offer up a variety of humid environments;

Complete enclosure with high humidity higher/warmer temps always, this is achieved by enclosing most, if not all of the top along with administering water to the lower level of substrate (deep substrate is a benefit in this method) and maintaining temps of no less than 80-85 degrees day and night.....(basic description used here, please research this site for greater examples).

Warm humid hides offered, this allows you to maintain a warm humid hide area that offers a place for the tort to go to when it feels the need to juicy up..but still allows the remainder of the enclosure to have drier conditions and cooler temps to further offer up a variety of micro climates within the enclosure...

Dry enclosures, this is a tricky one because you really need to keep up on the hydration of the tort---a dry environment, void of any warm humid area can deplete the hydration of the tort quickly...so this is possible but requires you to be very in tune with the tort...


----------



## Courtney Cavender (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello! I have often found that my hermann tortoise's aquarium was dry causing his eyes to seal shut over night... So I started to only keep the heat lamp on a couple hours a day and to have the uv light on until I go to bed. Once both the lights are off I spray down the entire cage. This seems to make him more active and I don't have to worry about his eyes sealing shut anymore...
I hope this helps
- Courtney Cavender


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2014)

Just remember, in the real world, tortoises don't sit in boxes of dry substrate...they search out micro-climates that they are comfortable in. Most tortoises dig burrows, where it is slightly more moist than above ground. Then they poop and pee in there raising the humidity even more. Some tortoises just scrape out a pallet under a bush, then poop and pee, raising the humidity.

So, to answer your question, you don't want it to be wet, just a bit moist down under the top layer of substrate, which will be dry.


----------



## Courtney Cavender (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes I understand but I'm saying that I do not make it wet I simply mist everything down by the time I wake up it is not wet it's humid... In the end I gave my advice, and thank you for your input
Thanks
-Courtney Cavender


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, Courtney...I wasn't directing my post towards you, I was talking to BenAnsel and trying to answer his question. It is, after all, his thread.


----------



## Courtney Cavender (Jun 14, 2014)

And it's a pet not a wild animal so it's not " real world"


----------



## Courtney Cavender (Jun 14, 2014)

It's fine


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2014)

What's wrong with you? I was trying to show Ben what tortoises do all on their own in the wild to get the environment they need. Trying to show Ben what he can do to help with his humidity problem. Thank you for your opinion, now please allow me to have mine.


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2014)

Be sure to keep it warm at night with the humidity. Also, if coil bulbs are being used, they can cause eye problems, so don't use them.


----------

